# if caught trespassing ...



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 30, 2016)

if caught trespassing do the pigs confiscate or keep the stuff you have when caught ??
like a backpack with gear in it ?


----------



## mateoboliviano (Sep 30, 2016)

Depends on the cops, right? I've been with people who had weed confiscated but were allowed to keep other items like the cash. Also been threatened with arrest but only given summons, so obviously if you're arrested what happens to you're pack/gear is up in the air. In this case being respectful and cooperative, as well as acting innocent and non-threatening, might go a long way in keeping you're stuff.

did ya get away unscathed?


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 30, 2016)

never been caught trespassing im just trying to plan ahead i don't want to loose expensive gear


----------



## spectacular (Sep 30, 2016)

got mine back after a few nights in jail but they took my friends' with out arresting him and he never got it back. he was drunk at the time tho


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 2, 2016)

ITSBETTEROUTDOORS said:


> if caught trespassing do the pigs confiscate or keep the stuff you have when caught ??
> like a backpack with gear in it ?



usually just a ticket, sometimes a warning, sometimes an arrest, but they never (from my experience) take your shit

like mateobliviano said, be nice


----------



## mateoboliviano (Oct 3, 2016)

yeah the whole being nice and respectful, acting innocent and non-threatening, and being cooperative is directly related to the "intent" judgement they'll surely be casting upon you. Usually you're looking at being arrested, or getting a summons, and potentially losing your stuff if it looks like you were "intent" upon trespassing. So if the area is fenced off, equipped with cameras and "NO TRESPASSING" signs everywhere, it certainly looks like you "intended" to trespass. So if caught, games up, you don't really have a case for your innocence... I'd absolutely be more honest, non-threatening, cooperative and respectful if I wanted to keep my stuff.

If you're in an area where say its not fenced off, its not clearly marked with signage, and there's low security then you're less likely to get a summons or arrested and you can still be nice, but you can also put on the dumb and innocent act like you had no "intent", you didn't even know you were trespassing, there were no signs, and you accidentally wandered over the imaginary line, etc.

just a look at how generally where you're at, how you present yourself, and your perceived "intent" from the police perspective could affect what happens to you and you're stuff.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Oct 4, 2016)

@mateoboliviano @spectacular @rooster831 thank you for all your input especially mateoboliviano 
looks like I will have to make two packs one with gear I don't mind losing and the other with the expensive gear was hoping to only have one daypack but having two looks like the better option


----------



## Renegade (Dec 17, 2016)

I have had a 160 dollar knfie stolen by cops.. it was legal to have .. they never told me they took it either.: assholes..and a few other things. But usually they give me most of my gear back.


----------



## MikeGonett7739 (Jan 5, 2017)

my two bits:
I was squatting in one of the nicer areas of NOLA, off of esplanade, with six other kids. this house only lasted us three days, because on the third day in the wee hours of the morning while five of us slept, two others decided to break into the house next door and steal some random BS. this got the cops called, and seeing as the house was thrashed as well, things weren't looking to good. We all got slapped with multiple felonies, and for those of us that were innocent, our only proof of that was the fact that the stolen materials were in one room with the two kids personal possessions, and the rest of each of our gear was in different rooms of the house. the cops decided to load up our gear, indiscriminately i may add (all of our shit mixed up and unpacked), in the back of a police car and drove off with it. when i got out of jail i was told that my gear "had already been checked out." never saw any of it again. lost a pack, a dog, a guitar and some other items of extremely high sentimental value to me due to the stupidity of some other kids. be careful who you associate with, if you value your freedom and your possessions.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow that really sucks man.


----------



## MikeGonett7739 (Jan 5, 2017)

yah well shit happens. Still dealing with the aftermath of that, ran our on the probation a good while back and looking at a six year sentance down south if i get caught up and they decide to extradite me. really blows because New Orleans was my favorite damn place in the country


----------



## Renegade (Jan 5, 2017)

I feel you Louisiana is bad ass in general my favorite state for sure . Gotta duck that heat for sure for as long as possible


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 5, 2017)

MikeGonett7739 said:


> my two bits:
> I was squatting in one of the nicer areas of NOLA, off of esplanade, with six other kids. this house only lasted us three days, because on the third day in the wee hours of the morning while five of us slept, two others decided to break into the house next door and steal some random BS. this got the cops called, and seeing as the house was thrashed as well, things weren't looking to good. We all got slapped with multiple felonies, and for those of us that were innocent, our only proof of that was the fact that the stolen materials were in one room with the two kids personal possessions, and the rest of each of our gear was in different rooms of the house. the cops decided to load up our gear, indiscriminately i may add (all of our shit mixed up and unpacked), in the back of a police car and drove off with it. when i got out of jail i was told that my gear "had already been checked out." never saw any of it again. lost a pack, a dog, a guitar and some other items of extremely high sentimental value to me due to the stupidity of some other kids. be careful who you associate with, if you value your freedom and your possessions.


I'd be so shitty to be facing that amount of time and just having a felony record for something as dumb as that. "be careful who you associate with, if you value your freedom and your possessions" sums up the majority of bad situations I've run into, especially on the road.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 6, 2017)

kokomojoe said:


> I'd be so shitty to be facing that amount of time and just having a felony record for something as dumb as that. "be careful who you associate with, if you value your freedom and your possessions" sums up the majority of bad situations I've run into, especially on the road.




Its a pretty good example of how fucked our legal system is.. lots of our people are behind bars for no reason.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 6, 2017)

All depends on where you are, how much the cops hate or like you and who runs the booking system. Some will protect your shit with their life, some purposely throw it in the trash and sometimes it just gets lost not because they hate you, but because they're fucking incompetent.


----------

